# Do u have a Facebook account?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

do u have a facebook account??
=================
yes,, to c a friend I didn't c since a long time!!

later I started to search for High School bullies!!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/school-bullies-found-one-on-facebook-110614/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/school-bullies-found-a-2nd-one-on-facebook-111963/

3rd=deleted!


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Not anymore, put in the request for deletion about a week ago. Funny thing is that I have a few childhood friends on there that I stay in touch with and they still haven't noticed.

After asking this girl from my class for her fb and getting a "I'm not adding people right now" I don't really see a point to it.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Never had.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

No, I prefer real life, yes with all of its discomforting qualities. It would do good to me to delete this SAS account as well, too bad there is no such an option, so I end up spending more time here than is healthy for me. This moment of excitement shall pass...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I use facebook to talk to some people from school who I don't see regularly and to play boggle. It's also very funny to see some people attention seeking.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah and I feel pathetic, because 90% of my 'friends' on there are 40-60yr old musicians whom I have worked with. They just add me cause they know me and few actually talk to me.

I don't have any real friends on there, and the result is I get perhaps one wall post on there every month (MAX)..

I think I'm going to delete my account soon, it's humiliating. I only joined it in the first place because a girl wanted me to, and now she hardly ever talks to me on there anymore.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes I do, although I may as well be invisible on there.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Buddy, Chill with the high school bullies, your letting it consume you.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have one but people rarely contact me there.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, I do not have one.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got one, though I'd probably get rid of it if my brother hadn't moved away (he was in Russia for a year but now in England). He likes to keep in touch that way so he can show me pictures etc. In my experience the more you post/comment on other people's stuff, the more they will for you. Right now I can't be bothered with it :b


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> Hey Buddy, Chill with the high school bullies, your letting it consume you.


Hi,,,, nahhh,,

well,, even if I found out that I'm the only one who didn't go to college! Don't have a real car!! and the only without a job!!! :lol:roll

I found a colleague who is a year younger than me last week on facebook=

Job=Sales executive- Ophthalmology department *Bachelor, Biomedical Engineering *

2003 - 2008​
and found another who works in a bank! 
=====================​
Should I :cry or :yay????


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

No, but I've been contemplating about making one soon.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, for the last two years or so, though I never really use it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, never have and never will.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope, but i did have one to my surprise. I got a messege from them about my acct and thought WTH because i had not remembered making it (i must have made it WAY back when before it exploded like it has now). I might make another one if i get the guts, but IMO the People You May Know feature is creepy. I signed in to my ancient acct to delete it, and some dude i met on a bus once popped up, along w/a classmate i did groupwork with. I don't really know these ppl, and even if i did, how the heck does Facebook find this out? LOL


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I deactivated mines. I really only used it to keep up-to-date with my favorite celebrities and IM/message people that I know from here.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

What I never understood is how everyone acts like its ok to pretend to be friends with -everyone- you've ever meet. I can't stand my roommates and it was really nice to tell them I don't have a fb account.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have one that i rarely use.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I have no interest in connecting with someone from my past and I don't really know anyone well enough in my present life I would feel comfortable adding them as a friend. My parents and sister tend to be pretty nosey about my personal life too so I'm not very comfortable with them having access to everything I post on there either.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, but I only talk to a few of my friends on there.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes I do. I am very active on Facebook.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

yes.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I do due to my brother. Well some of my HS peers found me and wanted to be friends. I accepted them. I really have no love for most of them. I hardly talk to them.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

another one,,,







one of my bullies facebook page,,,Research Physicist he says!

ohhh, yes, I know he's there to give them free blow jobs,, I'm sure he's really good in that!! SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!
======================================

I always ask my self= how I didn't become a seri/al k/iller till now??


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I do. But I only really go on it to look at groups or check if I have any messeges. I try not to look at the facebook wall cause then I get depressed after reading it.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes I do, but I don't do that much on it.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I had one but deleted it 3 months ago.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes I do


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

jkquatre said:


> Not anymore, put in the request for deletion about a week ago. Funny thing is that I have a few childhood friends on there that I stay in touch with and they still haven't noticed.
> 
> After asking this girl from my class for her fb and getting a "I'm not adding people right now" I don't really see a point to it.


"I'm not adding people right now" has to be one of the WORST excuses. Isn't the whole point of fb to prove how popular you are by the number of friends you have?

You're probably better not being with someone who would come up with such a stupid and dishonest answer.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. Am I missing anything?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I actually keep in touch with parts of my family this way through all the pictures and updates about their lives. Because who really sends emails anymore! ha those were the times!


----------



## SamL (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a facebook because I like the way you get lots of info together on your personal feed. (from people, from pages you liked,...) Just find it funny to read through all that, out of curiosity, although I often have nothing to do with what most people say. And last but not least: I'm terrible at remembering birthdays, so that's another advantage.

But there is a downside to all of that. It IS very confronting. You see people with filled lives, you see lot's of parties where people you know go to and you don't, ... Sometimes that's bit depressing. I would sometimes look at an event, and be kind of happy if a lot of 'popular' people are on the list of people who don't go or when my best friend isn't on the list of people that go to it. I know this is freaky and I shouldn't do it....

But for me, there are still more advantages than disadvangtages. But I think I don't really have SA (or if I do, I mild form of it) so I can imagine that it's worse for a lot of others here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes....to keep in touch with friends as they live in England


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

started deactivation process last Thursday, by next Friday my account should not be around, anymore. a week without facebook is nice! i can get back to all of my games and my new kinect system!


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

jkquatre said:


> *What I never understood is how everyone acts like its ok to pretend to be friends with -everyone- you've ever meet.* I can't stand my roommates and it was really nice to tell them I don't have a fb account.


:yes


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Forced to make one for school-related assignments.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure do


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

No. Not interested in Facebook.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I do. I have some friends who don't live nearby. It's a good way to see what they are up too. I also play FB games. It's a good way to pass the time and avoid dwelling on things and being anxious (though my therapist mentioned to me that losing myself in distraction like games isn't necessarily a good thing).


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Do I have a FB account? Yes
Do I use my FB account? No, I avoid it because I don't want to be more depressed than I already am.


----------

